# IntelliJ - Debugging funktioniert nur in manchen Klassen



## jhjh (10. Jan 2020)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mit Android Studio (baut ja quasi auf IntelliJ auf) und habe das Problem, dass das Debugging nur in manchen Activities/Klassen funktioniert ? Wenn ich Breakpoints in manch anderen Klassen setze, dann wird dort nicht gestoppt. Auch auf anderen Devices funktioniert es bei den gleichen Klassen nicht. Kann es sein, dass ich die Klassen irgendwo für das Debugging regestrieren muss oder so ? Möglicherweise habe ich ja ausversehen mal angegeben, dass diese bestimmten Klassen beim Debugging ignoriert werden soll !? Hmm....


----------



## jhjh (11. Jan 2020)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------

